# Soap Impressions vs Anhoki's vs. Kangaroo Blue Soap Stamps



## Lrhea (Jun 8, 2011)

I have been doing my research on a company to use for my custom soap stamp. I have ran across 3 major names... Soap Impressions, Ankokim and Kangaroo Blue.

Was wondering if anyone has had any experience using any of these companies for a custom soap stamp?

Any feedback, advice, comments on who I should use is greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## lillybella (Feb 25, 2013)

a BIG NO for Soap Impressions! IMO - stamps are NOT deep enough.

Bebe has been the best for me.


----------

